# Goetta Pork Sausage



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2012)

steel cut oats

Goetta is a little known German type of sausage that is almost exclusively made in Cincinnati, Ohio; one of the biggest producers worldwide is Glier's (tm); that uses steel-cut (also known as pinhead, or coarse) oats to extend the meat.  Here is a recipe for it, had to explore it on the Meatcutter's Board for someone:

(http://meatcuttersclub.activeboard.com/t47803962/any-one-have-a-recipe-for-goetta/

2-3 pounds pork shoulder

8 cups water

3-4 cups chopped onion

2 large bay leaves

2 ribs celery, chopped with leaves

1 tablespoon salt, or more to taste

1 tablespoon pepper, or more to taste

Poultry seasoning to taste

3 cups pinhead oats

Cut meat into big pieces and put in pot with water, onions, bay, celery, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil and lower to simmer.

Cook, uncovered, and stirring occasionally, for 2 hours. Meat should be real tender and fall off bone if that’s what you’re using. Strain and chop meat finely. Set meat and veggies aside. Pour liquid back into pan and add pinhead oats. Bring to a boil, then lower to asimmer.

Cook, uncovered, stirring often, for another 2 hours. Mixture will be thick. Add meat,veggies, and seasonings. Simmer another 1 -2 hours. Taste and adjust seasonings if necessary. Line 3-4 loaf pans with aluminum foil and spray each one. Pour goetta into pans, packing down firmly. Let cool to room temperature, then refrigerate. For a creamy, softer goetta, cover pans. Uncovered, you get a crisper crust.

Keeps for a couple weeks in frig, or several months in freezer. To serve, slice goetta and fry with pieces of bacon.

Goetta is a great breakfast treat. 

Also, this one submitted by another:

Ingredients

3 quarts water

2 tablespoons salt

2 teaspoons ground black pepper

5 cups steel cut oats

2 pounds ground beef

2 pounds ground pork sausage

2 large onions, finely chopped

1/4 cup cooking oil

Directions

Bring water, salt, and pepper to boil in a slow cooker set to High. Stir in steel cut oats, cover, and cook 90 minutes.

In a large bowl, mix beef, pork, and onions. Stir into the oat mixture, and reduce heat to Low. Cover, and continue cooking 3 hours, stirring occasionally.

Transfer the mixture to a medium baking pan, and cool until semi-solid. Turn out onto wax paper, and chill 1 hour in the refrigerator, or until firm.

Heat oil in a large, heavy skillet over medium high heat. Cut the refrigerated mixture into thin slices. Cook slices one at a time in the heated oil until evenly brown.

From either of these recipes they can also be stuffed and/or smoked too, or alternate ways also, like in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100473/first-try-at-a-fatty-with-q-view

Steel cut or pinhead oats, from Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel-cut_oats

They are available at most major chains.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool Pops, thanks for the links and recipes. I've heard of this stuff but never have tried it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 13, 2012)

This is good stuff! They have festivals just for this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gersus (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks pops! Never had it but it sounds interesting!


----------



## bobtheump (Feb 13, 2012)

'Round here we call Goetta comfort food. And, yes we do have festivals over it.  Goetta-Fest is a big deal.


----------



## moikel (Feb 14, 2012)

Fascinating only meat & oats combo I  know is haggis,not a fan of that . This sounds a whole lot better.Traditions in food exist for a reason,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mohlrich (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Pops, glad to see someone else knows about this. I have never had true Goetta but growing up in Northwest Ohio, we eat something very similar. We call it prettles in Henry County (even some native Henry Countians have never heard of it). From what I have gathered (hasn't been easy because a limited few know about this) it is an old German food that was made after butchering. They used everything but the squeal of the pig back then. It is basically a ground sausage that is already cooked but was a slightly different texture. You can make it with pin oats or old fashioned oatmeal and it is fried up and ate on toast or alone. Some people dress it up with syrup or ketchup; this is always a huge debate between people who love it. I would be shocked if someone else on here has consumed this rare delicacy!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

More goodies from Pops!  The Country Breakfast sausage is amazing!

I am figuring this brand of oats would work!













Irish oatmeal.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 25, 2013






Kat


----------



## sorbs (Mar 5, 2014)

My dad has always made something very very similar he called stupsel (Im guessing at the spelling). His great aunt always made it and it was passed down to him. Ours is Just the cooked pork ground, salt and pepper, mixed with the steel cut oats, baked in the oven for awhile then we make thin patties out of it and freeze. We just made almost 200 patties and for some reason I decided to investigate I got nowhere with stupsel but I found Goetta. I'm going to try some this way next year when we make it! None of my friends are big fans not sure why though my family loves it, maybe just because of the tradition. Fried in butter until crispy its so good with eggs. We are from St. Louis Mo


----------



## kentuckycal (Sep 14, 2014)

Just had goetta for breakfast.  Kroger carries it down here in some, but not all, of their stores.... and yes, I've been to Goettafest up in Cinci (well technically, in Newport, KY).  Even tried Goetta donuts one time.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks , Pops . Now we have a day trip , Cincy for Goetta Sausage .

Thanks , we can see the Zoo there too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You guys need to come see our new improved Zoo , it's claimed one of the TOP in the nation . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Bring meat and come by my "Bana" and we'll burn something . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## ttlohio (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohlrich, I live in Putnam county ohio.  I stop by holgate market to pick up fresh prettles often. I prefer it pan fried with ketchup.  This stuff is worthy of the gods!


----------



## mohlrich (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't know they sold them there but have only been in there a time or 2. Might have to take a trip down there and try their version out.


----------



## tiger74 (Sep 19, 2015)

Gliers has now come out with Bacon Goetta, have not tried it yet but plan on it soon.


----------



## kentuckycal (Sep 19, 2015)

Interesting, hope they sell it down here in KY too!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds good! I like steel cut oats and add Pork...Yeah Baby! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I lived the last 26 years in and around PA Dutch Amish Country, Lancaster, PA. This is pretty similar in ingredients and process to make a City Boy...SCRAPPLE...No Offal, made with Corn Meal...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds good! I like steel cut oats and add Pork...Yeah Baby! :yahoo:
> 
> I lived the last 26 years in and around PA Dutch Amish Country, Lancaster, PA. This is pretty similar in ingredients and process to make a City Boy...SCRAPPLE...Made with Corn Meal...JJ



Scrapple?    I love scrapple.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Scrapple? I love scrapple.


Me too. Pops Recipe sounds really interesting...JJ


----------



## chewmeister (Sep 21, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Scrapple? I love scrapple.


Seems that's an acquired taste. Tried it and didn't care for it, but haven't been in PA that long. My tastes are more Midwestern.


----------



## xray (Sep 21, 2015)

Love love love Scrapple!! I usually get a 10lb block that's homemade from relatives.  Fried up on both sides, it's heaven!

As for store bought scrapple, I'll eat it but I find it to be WAY too salty. Sometimes, it will taste like some smartass unscrewed the salt shaker at the diner! 

Anybody ever smoke scrapple?


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 21, 2015)

Love the stuff but when I make it i substitute barley for the oats!!!


----------

